# I got pushed onto the salty shore...



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Please be patient and bear with me. This is my unforgettable journey onto the salty shore.

Prologue:

In a time before the advent of modern high power LED lighting, a time when MH and Power Compact were the lighting of choice, I discovered the possibility of reef keeping in a 10G tank with minimal equipments, and reasonable cost. The Nano Reef.

I did my research. MH/10K+Actnic Blue PC, salt mix, RO water, multiple powerheads, live sand, live rocks, clean-up crews, nano critters (fish+shrimps).

I never got passed the first step, the lighting. The purchase and running cost did not justify the end result.

I waited to see if there were alternatives. LED lighting. The start-up price of retail setups were and I feel still are prohibited for most (inclusive). This is for a large setup. For a small setup, I recently learned that this may not be the case. More on this later.

Electronic is my field of profession so I didn't have a problem with DIY setup, and CREE was the top chip manufacturer. High power LED was still in its infancy, and there were only a few who were trying them on planted setup much less a reef setup.

I waited and kept an eye on alternative affordable LED lighting sources. There are some interesting development but it is still too soon to tell. Unfortunately, there are a lot of anecdotal results, and hearsay evidences on the net.

Chance and luck has it, I happen to stumbled onto the POTM thread sponsored by Bright Aquatic. I am not going to lie by saying I didn't drooled over the prize. This was something that had held me back from getting my feet salty.

By chance the topics was Micro Inverts and I just so happen to have a close up shot of my Harlequin Shrimp (Caridina Woltereckae). I felt like I am the only one who has these so I made a submission.

A week or so in and the contest started. I saw my competitors and immediately gave up all prospect of winning as I was awestruck by what was shown.

Oh well, I however learned about the beauty of flatworm, asterinas starfish, and neon green bubble tip anemone.

May 2, 2013.


> *Grats! POTM info!
> *
> Hiya!
> 
> Grats on winning the potm. I did love your little pic for sure. I am happy to see it win


SHOCKED! DISBELIEF! And slowly... EXCITEMENT!

I quickly checked the POTM post and saw the poll result.

The excitement quickly faded as I realize that someone had made a mistake. So I quickly PM Ciddian about the mistake.

It was photo number #5, not #7, and I was shocked that I even tied with #1 for the runner up position.

That was that. The correction should be made and congrat to a well deserve winner who almost got swindled.

May 3, 2013.


> *Re: Grats! POTM info!
> *Hiya
> Nope it's you.  Number 5 is a mod and therefore cannot collect a prize. The person you had a draw with is also a mod so she cannot collect.


Although I disagree with this ruling and have voiced it, I gratefully accept the offer made by the true winner (altcharacter) and the runner up (teemee) for their offer, and for the upstanding characters.

Thank you also to Ciddian for clearing things up. And a huge thanks to those who have voted for me!

Now beyond this salty shore of dreams, there lies..

1 Bright Aquatic Pico Spectrum Par30 lamp
1 Fluval Flora 8 Gallons tanks,
2 Quiteflow 10 pumps
1 75W Aquatop Heater
3 Timers
x number of questions

This is my very first step onto the salty side of this planet and I hope to find supports and guidances in this unknown place for me.

As I am getting into SW, you will likely see more of my posts as I have done on the FW side. I am generally transparent and speak my mind. Please do not mistake them for personal attack. My sole interest is in the promotion of the hobby, and the advance of qualified knowledge.

Thank you for your patient, and I hope to see some hand holding in these first few steps.

Onto the Chapter 1...

A little plug for the sponsor, the price of the the prize is actually not too bad considering that very little effort is needed to get it going. In term of performance, only time will tell as I can only speak from personal experience. I will be objective, and as scientific as possible.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Chapter 1: The Research*

Substrate...

I need some opinions base on personal experience and result with regard to the following:

1. Black or White substrate and why?
2. Sand, Aragonite, or Crush Coral and why?
3. DIY Rocks, or Purchase through LFS/Members and why?
4. If DIY rocks, how to get the rock live, and who will help at what cost?
5. Will multiple members trade 1 cup or 2 of their substrates for fresh one? Maybe sell them? Perfect place to do this is at the quickly approaching BBQ!

I'll update this post more tomorrow as it's getting really late.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> Substrate...
> 
> I need some opinions base on personal experience and result with regard to the following:
> 
> ...


Right ON, Congrats! 
These are my quik opinions:
1. Black sand only looks black for the first few months (unless you find a way to clean it it ends up looking very "salt and pepper". It is very fine therefore it blows around like crazy. I loved the look at first but hated having it eventually. 
2. Aragonite. I use "special grade". It still has a nice and sandy look and won't blow around as much as "fine grade". 
3. IMO the best is buying dry "Macro Rock" and starting fresh. This takes a little more patience but you really get to pick and choose your what your aquascape will look like. Macro rock looks the best IMO. You will need to "seed" the Macro rock with a piece of Live rock from an established tank. You can borrow some from me or another member for sure. 
4. DIY rock will take even more time. Dry rock (DIY or Macro) becomes live as it gets colonized by benificial bacteria. You need to introduce this bacteria to the tank (with a piece of already colonized rock or sand.) This will "seeed" the new rock. Macro rock sells for $299 a pound new. You will only need 6-7 pounds tops. Some members (like me) may have some extra laying around for cheaper. 
5. You will find what you need here for sure. 
Good luck


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Let me fix that, I think you forgot a decimal



> Macro rock sells for $2.99 a pound new


Buy the dry rock. SUM is pretty patient if you go when its not busy. Sit in front of the bin with a cardboard cutout of your tank. Start stacking! Take pictures, and good luck replicating it when you get home!!!

Once you have it ready, and you like the looks, take off a couple pieces, shoot me a message, and make arrangements for your rock to soak in my sump. You will get some critters, and some coraline algae (won't see it, as it won't be in there long enough, but it will seed it) and the bacteria in my tank can't resist a fresh piece of rock.

If you have other people near you, soak it in their tanks. Just make sure there is no hair algae, or major pest bugs (flatworms, or sps eating red bugs, zoo eating slugs etc)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Grats on the win!!! And dam those mods for bunking things up 
I had said from the beginning that I wouldn't take the prize and it's not really my place to do so when we have others that are wanting to participate also. Although I do love entering just to see if I can win 

You're more than welcome to come to the BBQ If you have time. You just need to PM me for an invite and directions. There will be a ton of people there to talk to about tanks and now that you're a saltie you'll forget all about freshwater and wonder why you ever went down that path.

Cheers!

P.S. Don't put your rock in J_T's sump...his clowns have the herp


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Ltp,
Can I suggest you go slightly bigger? Picos are amongst the hardest tanks to keep, even by people who have been into SW for years. What is the light rated for? What do you want to keep eventually? Soft corals are your best bet to get into the realm successfully, and aren't as needy as sps. So even if the light is only rated for an 8g you could probably do a 12 or 15g. These tanks are slightly easier to keep stable in terms of water chemistry. I just worry that an 8 won't be forgiving at all...
Hope you can make it to the BBQ


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Thank You*

Wow, I can't believe the warm reception and the generosity. I am moved and hope to emulate all of you in time to come.

I really appreciate your thoughts, fesso clown, on my questions about substrate. I need a quick answer as I am trying to work out my Sulawesi setup also. Thanks for the heart attack also on the Macro rocks.

altchar makes me laugh! I read his post about the 10 most talked about things also, and his references to J_T! Save me a spot for the BBQ. I'll post later tonight as I have to head out soon. I'll bring a 5L Heineken Keg. Let me know what else to bring.

And J_T, you are truly generous and I'll take you up on your offer when the time comes, and thanks for moving the decimal also! I am not sure if I have space in my little cube for you to build something for despite the long lineup!

teemee, when I spoke with Bright Aquatic, they mentioned that the prize bulb was good for 1-8g, and can grow "softy". There is a sale price on the full spectrum bulb which would be able to support sps, lps, and such. I am trying to see if it is possible to upgrade and pay the difference.

I also hear you about the pico, and I will likely follow your advice and use my 20 gal high instead of the fluval cube. This will effective double the cost and I have to evaluate it a little more. I will have to get an additional bulb also.

Lots of thinking and reading. I'll post again when things on the equipment side gets more cleared up.

I am sure salt is addictive, but I can't forget my FW friends, and it's doubtful that I can leave FW behind. Maybe it's famous last words, but "I am different!"

I love the hear more opinions on the substrate in the mean time.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes yes...I was "different" when I was doing freshwater also!!
And so was Greg...
And so was Phil...
And so was Tom...
hahahahaha...

When all your freshwater fish do is just hang out and look at the side glass you tend to get bored of them.

I'm with Marg about the size of the tank. One of the only things that stopped me from starting a nano tank was the idea of crashing it. In the beginning I use to think that nano's were easier to take care of due to the size but now that I've been doing this for a few years I would totally suggest the 20g. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Yes yes...I was "different" when I was doing freshwater also!!
> And so was Greg...
> And so was Phil...
> And so was Tom...
> ...


It looks like I have a lot of rethinking and planning to do.

Can anyone share their LED experience in a Reef Setup? Anyone used Bright Aquatic products?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Jeff(fesso clown) sums it down pretty well 
As for led, my experience with them is that they grow sps and zoas like no other. Colourwise on the sps they dont push the colour to the limit so to speak. Reef lighting wise nothing is perfect, led wins in less heat and lower running cost added you you have to change bulbs. 
T5 gets better sps colouring but is more exspensive to run, and you have to change bulbs plus produces little more heat conpared to led.
You just have to find what works for you and can you deal with their cons.

But... Welcome to the salty side aka the darkside  
Its going to be some downs but the ups are so worth it. Only reason i still have a reef is to get invited o daves bbq to get some sexy brisket *droool*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

some of my corals didnt do at all well under led alone. For example my xenia always looked pretty crap and this is a weed amongst corals lol. I now run a t5ho 2 bulb fuxture with an attached rapid led strip plus two full spectrum par38 bulbs. I love the colour and general health the tank now exhibits. The t5 and rapid led strip is a very recent purchase but the xenia now looks super healthy 8 days in......


----------

